# Care of Brushes



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone want to share how you care for you brushes. I was (notice past tense) using mineral spirits first to clean them then putting them in soapy water and rinsing them, shaping them while driving. I can't tell you how many brushes got stiff on me with this method!

Now I use mineral spirts to clean them and then put a conditioner on them(it's called pink soap) and then shape them and put them away. They are now staying soft for me and I'm loving it.

Just something I wanted to share.


----------



## Rathac (Sep 25, 2015)

Are your brushes natural fibers, or synthetic?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Rathac said:


> Are your brushes natural fibers, or synthetic?


I have some of each.


----------



## Jim Gillum (Aug 18, 2015)

I paint acrylics....
My bristle brushes are washed in warm water with 2 in 1 shampoo.....
after a quick warm rinse they feel like brand new once dry....


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Two in one shampoo? Is that like shampoo with conditioner in it. The same you use for your hair?


----------



## Jim Gillum (Aug 18, 2015)

The very same....currently using V05....

so far so good...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That's good to know. It is probably less expensive than the Pink Soap I'm purchasing at Hobby Lobby. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Jim Gillum (Aug 18, 2015)

Bought mine at Wally World....75 cents a bottle...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW I didn't think anything cost under a dollar any more. The Pink Soap at Hobby Lobby was $5.99 for a small bottle.


----------



## David Dream (Oct 25, 2015)

Jim Gillum said:


> I paint acrylics....
> My bristle brushes are washed in warm water with 2 in 1 shampoo.....
> after a quick warm rinse they feel like brand new once dry....


It's interesting and unique! Thanks! :vs-kiss:


----------

